# If you're gonna tip - TIP!



## urge2surge (Feb 4, 2016)

I picked up this family tonight and drove them across town - the car was full and it took 35 mins --Mum was happy and the talk (between themselves ) was about their daughters and the pets it went on and I bit my lip...
. Anyway I delivered them in style- keeping my 4.9* and as they're getting out I see the dad fumbling for his wallet. I said, "you don't have to do that" he said, "Oh yes I do"

and handed me a *single* dollar (!)


----------



## Young_Detroiter (Feb 3, 2016)

That's more insulting than nothing. It's similar to leaving a penny for a tip on a bar tab.

I would have handed it back and told him to keep it. I've gotten dollar tips before but they were in rides less than a mile and I was fine with as it was around 20%.


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

Young_Detroiter said:


> That's more insulting than nothing. It's similar to leaving a penny for a tip on a bar tab.
> 
> I would have handed it back and told him to keep it. I've gotten dollar tips before but they were in rides less than a mile and I was fine with as it was around 20%.


Got my first tip from an Indian national. A 100 dollar ruppie bill. Looked it up and it's worth $1.44. Nice conversation piece and nice picture of Gandhi on it. LOL


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

Never say, you dont have to do that! Just wait, see what they give you quietly. Say thankyou very much, have a great day.


----------



## LondonONTdriver (Oct 29, 2015)

If every pax could tip just a single dollar at this point I would be happy.


----------



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

Was the dad 90 and thought he was still in the 50's?


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

At this point Every dollar counts!!


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

uberparadise said:


> Got my first tip from an Indian national. A 100 dollar ruppie bill. Looked it up and it's worth $1.44. Nice conversation piece and nice picture of Gandhi on it. LOL


Frame it and hang it somewhere in your car. It could be a better conversation starter than a tip jar.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

It's not insulting at all.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

urge2surge said:


> .... I see the dad fumbling for his wallet. I said, "you don't have to do that"
> he said, "Oh yes I do" and handed me a *single* dollar (!)


You're right, he didn't have to do *that*.

In any event, it sounds like he _insisted _you accept this gratuity as a show of his appreciation.
According to the guidelines we typically follow regarding Uber tips, it sounds like you did
exactly what you were supposed to do, even according to Uber. Almost have to take the money.
Hey just wondering, what if he pulled out 50 cents from a little coin purse, then what ?
At what point would it just be beyond any point ? A nickel ? where's the line ?

If someone offered you their last dollar as a tip, that gesture would be major.


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

urge2surge said:


> I picked up this family tonight and drove them across town - the car was full and it took 35 mins --Mum was happy and the talk (between themselves ) was about their daughters and the pets it went on and I bit my lip...
> . Anyway I delivered them in style- keeping my 4.9* and as they're getting out I see the dad fumbling for his wallet. I said, "you don't have to do that" he said, "Oh yes I do"
> 
> and handed me a *single* dollar (!)


Well, a 1 dollar tip is kinda lame, but it's not as insulting, as when one of the riders wants to tip you, and the rest of them start telling him, that there is no need to tip. It happens quite often. Once it really pissed me off: the guy had a 20 for me in his hand, and his friends were like, you are not supposed to tip him. And they were pretty persistant about it - how the tip is included, and how it is against Uber policy and shit. But the guy was a real champ: he said, that he didn't give a (expletive deleted) about any of it, and said, that nobody could ever tell him, what he could or couldn't do with his money. And gave me that 20. I don't obsess about tips, but when pax do that kind of crap, it pisses me off big time. Mind your own damn business, you stupid cow! The other thing, that gets me every time, is when they run their mouths how they are going to tip me big, and then they don't. That's even worse. At least you got a Washington. It's not much, and it's kinda lame, but hey, a dollar is a dollar.


----------



## ma du (Aug 16, 2015)

urge2surge said:


> I said, "you don't have to do that" he said, "Oh yes I do"
> and handed me a *single* dollar (!)


well don't say you don't have to do that then. Drivers that tell riders not to tip can't complain when they get low tip.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I remember being in sales, and no one wanted the $10 cleaner and chased after the hundred dollar bag sales. I took everything. I always ended up with the most sales: of the day, of the month, of the quarter and of the year.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Young_Detroiter said:


> That's more insulting than nothing. It's similar to leaving a penny for a tip on a bar tab.
> 
> I would have handed it back and told him to keep it. I've gotten dollar tips before but they were in rides less than a mile and I was fine with as it was around 20%.


I disagree with that, $1 is better than nothing. Imagine if everyone gave us $1 every ride.


----------



## Young_Detroiter (Feb 3, 2016)

UberLou said:


> I disagree with that, $1 is better than nothing. Imagine if everyone gave us $1 every ride.


I see what you're saying, but in larger fares that's insulting. Ie. a $1 tip on a $5 beer is great. Conversely, a $1 tip on a $150 steak dinner is downright insisting.

The OP said this was a decent fare was more than just a bar hop. I would feel like a chump giving a $1 tip on a $40 fare... To each his own.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Young_Detroiter said:


> I see what you're saying, but in larger fares that's insulting. Ie. a $1 tip on a $5 beer is great. Conversely, a $1 tip on a $150 steak dinner is downright insisting.
> 
> The OP said this was a decent fare was more than just a bar hop. I would feel like a chump giving a $1 tip on a $40 fare... To each his own.


Seeing that Big Brother frowns on tipping any amount is good for me regardless of the fare. I appreciate the fact that they even tipped me. Don't look a gift horse in the mouth, that is all I am saying.


----------



## mark edwards (Sep 11, 2015)

You are both right. I'll take $1, but on a high fare it just shows how cheap they are. I once had a beggar in Egypt throw back at me some small (evidently very small) change I gave him. Uber needs a tip app!!! It's stupid they don't do it because Uber rates are so low that most drivers (those that are not just desperate and/or stupid) can not make enough, so drive less. With a tip app Uber essentially gets their drivers subsidized, and would then not have so much turnover, or drivers who don't care anymore how clean their car is, etc. This is America where service is tipped, not the third world. Many riders want to tip but do not carry cash.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Pretty sure folks would prefer to have every passenger tip in $1 per ride minimum cash unless the tip button would generate enough tips because tips via the app would be taxed heavily while potentially putting you in tax bracket slightly higher then the lowest one.

Basically if I were an uber driver, I would rather get a few $1s, $5s and the occasional $20 in tips cash, then getting tipped a few dollars every other passenger on uber. 

Cash is king.

Surprised no one wants to have a small atm installed in the back of their vehicles or, find a clever way to slide by a chase atm before final destinations for those who say they wish they can tip but no cash. Chase atms let you get cash in diff denominations. Or the folks who wants to do a run at cvs or Walgreens, they always allow cash back for $20 and under that can be broken to small bills to TIP obviously 

Or venmo. Get folks on venmo. I believe square cash gives you $5 for inviting new users but not sure now.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

UberLou said:


> I disagree with that, $1 is better than nothing. Imagine if everyone gave us $1 every ride.


If everyone gave $1 then nobody would give more than $1.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

I've done over 2300 trips and I've gotten a one dollar tip, twice. Both times it was a foreign male. One guy was from Australia, the other from China.


----------



## Idiot Savant (Mar 14, 2016)

1 dollar ain´t so bad.

I was a taxi driver, cash and card payments.
When it was cash and taximeter showed 4.90 ... i couldn´t decide which was funnier - the people who handed 5 € bill and told me to keep the change or people who wanted their 10 cent.


----------



## wethepeople (Oct 10, 2015)

LondonONTdriver said:


> If every pax could tip just a single dollar at this point I would be happy.


I agree ! especially on short trips it's at least something and if everybody did it it would add up at the end of the week.
Last week I had two $10 tips with Lyft and i was kinda surprised.. I mean someone who gives a tip "secretly" since I don't see it until the next day, could also have given nothing since "they already got away it it" But that's really nice.

If there's any other Airport drivers here.. I say we should rate just one star for not tipping since we help with their luggage.
Today I just gave two of them 3 stars since they were still nice people but didn't appreciate it with a tip.

One guy I gave just 1 star BECAUSE we were talking about tips and i really thought he would drop something but asshole didn't.

My rule: If I have to get out of my car it's $2 and if the luggage is huge and heavy and i carry it over the green to place it on the sidewalk it costs at least $5 whoever still doesn't tip stole money from me which is sentenceable with a 1 star rating lol..


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Idiot Savant said:


> 1 dollar ain´t so bad.
> 
> I was a taxi driver, cash and card payments.
> When it was cash and taximeter showed 4.90 ... i couldn´t decide which was funnier - the people who handed 5 € bill and told me to keep the change or people who wanted their 10 cent.


That's a tough one, both are equally humorous.


----------



## faux togg (Dec 25, 2015)

a dollar is better than the 90% of people who don't tip, so why are you complaining about a tip?


----------



## Rick N. (Mar 2, 2016)

Zebonkey said:


> Well, a 1 dollar tip is kinda lame, but it's not as insulting, as when one of the riders wants to tip you, and the rest of them start telling him, that there is no need to tip. It happens quite often. Once it really pissed me off: the guy had a 20 for me in his hand, and his friends were like, you are not supposed to tip him. And they were pretty persistant about it - how the tip is included, and how it is against Uber policy and shit. But the guy was a real champ: he said, that he didn't give a (expletive deleted) about any of it, and said, that nobody could ever tell him, what he could or couldn't do with his money. And gave me that 20. I don't obsess about tips, but when pax do that kind of crap, it pisses me off big time. Mind your own damn business, you stupid cow! The other thing, that gets me every time, is when they run their mouths how they are going to tip me big, and then they don't. That's even worse. At least you got a Washington. It's not much, and it's kinda lame, but hey, a dollar is a dollar.


I hate when people are so cheap, they're also cheap with other people's money.


----------



## PiscesUber (Mar 15, 2016)

LondonONTdriver said:


> If every pax could tip just a single dollar at this point I would be happy.


I am with you! Something at least!!


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

What's funny to me is people on here claim they are not cab drivers but they complain when they transport someone for money..and they don't get tipped...first transporting people for pay IS a cab driver this is not ride sharing because you don't get paid to transport your friends or family you get paid to transport strangers and EXPECT a tip that is a cab driver all be it a cheap illegal unregulated taxi but still a taxi.......so now I will sit back and wait for all the people who want to argue, call me a troll, tell me I'm crazy or stupid or whatever......and I will just laugh at all of them I mean come on call a spade a spade every driver for Uber IS a CAB driver admit it or don't expect tips.......ok now let all the arguments begin


----------



## Tulsadude (Jan 4, 2016)

urge2surge said:


> I picked up this family tonight and drove them across town - the car was full and it took 35 mins --Mum was happy and the talk (between themselves ) was about their daughters and the pets it went on and I bit my lip...
> . Anyway I delivered them in style- keeping my 4.9* and as they're getting out I see the dad fumbling for his wallet. I said, "you don't have to do that" he said, "Oh yes I do"
> 
> and handed me a *single* dollar (!)


This thread reminds me of the other day when Im sitting idle in the downtown area late at night.

Guy walks up to me and asks if I have a few dollars to spare. Usually I tell them Im an Uber driver and dont take cash, so I dont have any. Well I was feeling extra generous that night. I reached into my pocket and pulled all the change that had been gathering for the past several days. Probably 3 or 4 dollars in total change.

He got angry that I didnt give him any "paper" money. As he walked away he was picking the pennies out and throwing them on the ground.


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

anyone driving without tip jar is not making minimum wage!
every driver should have jar with money in it. tip jar! these pax need to learn they are cheap. teaches new uber riders right away they should tip. LIKE A TAXI!


----------



## 75drive (Jul 6, 2015)

Zebonkey said:


> Well, a 1 dollar tip is kinda lame, but it's not as insulting, as when one of the riders wants to tip you, and the rest of them start telling him, that there is no need to tip. It happens quite often. Once it really pissed me off: the guy had a 20 for me in his hand, and his friends were like, you are not supposed to tip him. And they were pretty persistant about it - how the tip is included, and how it is against Uber policy and shit. But the guy was a real champ: he said, that he didn't give a (expletive deleted) about any of it, and said, that nobody could ever tell him, what he could or couldn't do with his money. And gave me that 20. I don't obsess about tips, but when pax do that kind of crap, it pisses me off big time. Mind your own damn business, you stupid cow! The other thing, that gets me every time, is when they run their mouths how they are going to tip me big, and then they don't. That's even worse. At least you got a Washington. It's not much, and it's kinda lame, but hey, a dollar is a dollar.


I had a woman screaming at her husband "Don't you dare tip him" "get out of the car" and on and on she then tried pulling him out by his arm he's trying to shove her away muttering *****! He gave me five bucks I thanked him and drove off and she was still berating him!


----------



## Jason Arroyo (Nov 18, 2014)

urge2surge said:


> I picked up this family tonight and drove them across town - the car was full and it took 35 mins --Mum was happy and the talk (between themselves ) was about their daughters and the pets it went on and I bit my lip...
> . Anyway I delivered them in style- keeping my 4.9* and as they're getting out I see the dad fumbling for his wallet. I said, "you don't have to do that" he said, "Oh yes I do"
> 
> and handed me a *single* dollar (!)


No good deed goes unpunished you ungrateful prick.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

urge2surge said:


> I picked up this family tonight and drove them across town - the car was full and it took 35 mins --Mum was happy and the talk (between themselves ) was about their daughters and the pets it went on and I bit my lip...
> . Anyway I delivered them in style- keeping my 4.9* and as they're getting out I see the dad fumbling for his wallet. I said, "you don't have to do that" he said, "Oh yes I do"
> 
> and handed me a *single* dollar (!)


The man must not have realized that you are too good for a $1 tip!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Idiot Savant said:


> 1 dollar ain´t so bad.
> 
> I was a taxi driver, cash and card payments.
> When it was cash and taximeter showed 4.90 ... i couldn´t decide which was funnier - the people who handed 5 € bill and told me to keep the change or people who wanted their 10 cent.


I have told a few pizza delivery customers "Thanks for the 10 (or 2 or whatever) cents tip." I say it very loudly if there is anyone else around (visitors, neighbors, etc.)

What can they say? They're not gonna call Dominos and say I thanked them for my tip are they?

If anyone asked me for change less than a dollar I always had a pocket full of pennies and a few nickels and would count it out slowly, one coin at a time in their hand. I know a few drivers who woukd say they needed to check in their console for change and would go back to the car and pretend to dig around while the customer held their pizza at the door.

A few brave ones would just leave.


----------



## KevRyde (Jan 27, 2015)

I found a quarter on my back seat this morning, and that $0.25 will definitely make it to the UberCash column on my spreadsheet!


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

urge2surge said:


> I picked up this family tonight and drove them across town - the car was full and it took 35 mins --Mum was happy and the talk (between themselves ) was about their daughters and the pets it went on and I bit my lip...
> . Anyway I delivered them in style- keeping my 4.9* and as they're getting out I see the dad fumbling for his wallet. I said, "you don't have to do that" he said, "Oh yes I do"
> 
> and handed me a *single* dollar (!)


Pretty brave of you to admit on this forum that you tried to turn down a tip.


----------

